# Happy Birthday Mercedes



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Today my sweet Mercedes is 2:cheer:Happy Birthday Mercedes:cheer:Mommy and Daddy love you:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender:HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL MERCEDES:tender:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! You are one precious girl.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, pretty girl. Mommy really should have bought you something today. Oh well, she was thinking about you as she was eating her Key Lime Pie. Aunt Reva wasn't much better. Well have to make it up to you soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet girl.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Happy Birthday, pretty girl. Mommy really should have bought you something today. Oh well, she was thinking about you as she was eating her Key Lime Pie. Aunt Reva wasn't much better. Well have to make it up to you soon.


 
I did buy her the Hotdog bag and new bows:thumbsup: I will say the Keylime pie was awsome:thumbsup: and I had fun shopping at Brighton:thumbsup: She is one happy, spoiled girl:wub:she knows Mommy and Aunt Reva love her:wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mercedes!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday, Mercedes!!! arty:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, sweet Mercedes!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy 2nd. Birthday Mercedes!! What a beautiful girl you are.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 2nd Birthday!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy 2nd Birthday Beautiful Mercedes!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY SECOND BIRTHDAY, MERCEDES:cheer: Hoping you had a wonderful birthday beautiful girl. Your aunt Sue misses you and hopes to see you again. :wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy Birfday Mercedes. Wub Fwankie


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mercedes!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday to gorgeous Mercedes!! I'm glad to read that mom,dad and Aunt Reva spoiled you on your special day


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday precious girl!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!! 
Big birthday hugs to you. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

You know.... birthdays are good excuses for pictures....
A very happy birthday to a very happy girl!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

happy birthday mercedes!!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Happy birthday*

Have a great day Mercedes YOU ARE A GORGEOUS GIRL!!!! A REAL KNOCK OUT! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday BEAUTIFUL Mercedes!!!! Hope your day is extra special, which I know it will be, how could it not? :chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday sweet Mercedes!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry I missed this! BUT HAPPY BIRTHDAY to one of the most beautiful malts ever!!!!!!


----------

